# Urgent advice needed-trees leafing out for a second time after Florence



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Howard, trees do get confused. I saw a plum tree in full bloom last week after it had been pruned two months ago. Weird.


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Don't worry because a) you can't do anything about it anyway and b) most woody plants have extra, dormant, leaf and flower buds that will replace the ones that are pushed out now and which will succumb to winter cold in a few months.

The extra buds are usually suppressed by the more mature ones, but they will break next spring. It's kind of like the way open brood pheromones keep laying workers suppressed.

On smaller cultivated plants there might some things you could do with pruning to counteract or overcome this, but in general just things happen and focus on the other, human stuff that will need doing in your community.

I'm sure a lot of beekeepers in your state have lost their bees. I have thought about them a lot.

Glad you and your family were spared, and I hope your leg heals swiftly.

Nancy


----------

